# Drooling dokey



## Kendra Happy (Jun 11, 2018)

This is first time having donkeys. I have been round horses for years before just never had one. So my donkey has been acting fine and I just now noticed that he is drooling. And he won't eat the sweet feed, or treats I have for him. Won't come near for me to rope him either. Doesn't have anything coming out nose so choke is out.
Could someone help give any clue. Should I try to rope him and make him go to vet?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Vet.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Do you have a lot of clover in the pasture? It will cause drooling but doesn't explain why he won't eat feed or treats so a vet is probably a good idea.


----------



## Kendra Happy (Jun 11, 2018)

Teej said:


> Do you have a lot of clover in the pasture? It will cause drooling but doesn't explain why he won't eat feed or treats so a vet is probably a good idea.


Yes very little. Maybe it turned his stomach an made him feel sick? But he won't let me rope him it takes almost a whole day even with 3 people trying to rope him. 


Teej said:


> Do you have a lot of clover in the pasture? It will cause drooling but doesn't explain why he won't eat feed or treats so a vet is probably a good idea.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

I agree with getting a vet to look at this donkey. However, I must ask why you need to *rope* him? With 3 people? What is this donkey's history? Is he an intact male? Age? Size?


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Good Morning Kendra. How is your donkey today? Is he eating/grazing at all? Have you seen him drink? If my donkey was drooling and refusing treats & sweet feed I would be quite concerned. (Mine is a mini and gets fat off air so he doesn't get any sweet feed, but will snarf down the occasional treat) No matter how hard it is to catch him up I would think that is what you need to do. Let us know how he is doing!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Kendra Happy said:


> This is first time having donkeys. I have been round horses for years before just never had one. So my donkey has been acting fine and I just now noticed that he is drooling. And he won't eat the sweet feed, or treats I have for him. Won't come near for me to rope him either. Doesn't have anything coming out nose so choke is out.
> Could someone help give any clue. Should I try to rope him and make him go to vet?


My first thought would be a bad tooth. Catch him, open his mouth and take a look. Sometimes you can smell the decay in a bad tooth.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I would also suggest a vet immediately. It sounds like a mouth issue. Stop trying to rope him, just get him into an enclosure and run him on a trailer. Surely 3 people can get that job done in a timely and calm fashion! I can't imagine trying to rope one of my little donkeys, they would be gone at first sight of a rope.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

muleskinner2 said:


> My first thought would be a bad tooth. Catch him, open his mouth and take a look. Sometimes you can smell the decay in a bad tooth.


I was thinking a tooth/teeth problem as well.

I can't emphasize enough, the need for training, even for pets and pasture ornaments.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Typical of a sharp tooth issue. Doubt an inexperienced person would be able to fish around with their fingers and locate a sharp tooth without getting bit.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Any update? I'd like to know how the little donkey is doing.


----------



## Hope wise (Jul 11, 2021)

I have a guy that does this off and on. He will salivate extensively, drool and at times, gags. He has been checked extensively. As a feral guy, we have had everything done but ascope. Let me know what you find out. I am stuck, too. Thankyou, Hope


----------

